

Chrome is ready for business - JarekS2
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/chrome-is-ready-for-business.html

======
vimalg2
This is a concrete step in taking the fight to Microsoft's turf - corporate
networks.

Now, all they need to do is allow someone to build a sandboxed IE6 instance
inside Chrome so those networks still on IE6 for 'enterprise compatibility'
can make the switch too. (of course, I'm jokingly referring to those companies
that have critical internal sites, that depend on IE6 and custom plugins and
other heresy)

~~~
vimalg2
Oops; i was wondering why this was such a silent thread.

------
Huppie
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009183> (including a lot of
comments)

